# Keyboard problem in WhatsApp (Nokia Lumia 620)



## Philchah (Sep 10, 2016)

While I'm drafting out a WhatsApp message in Nokia Lumia 620, I press the "Enter" key on the keyboard to go down to the next line. However, it isn't possible for me to scroll all the way up to the top of the message to edit it here & there even when in the landscape mode. So is there any way to do this by pressing a certain key on the keyboard to go up to the top of the message or changing something else in the WhatsApp settings?


----------

